# New Book Cover Giveaway!



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK COVER AVAILABLE FOR GIVEAWAY!
MUST BE A SUBSCRIBER TO THE SITE FOR A CHANCE TO WIN!
LINK: Book Cover Design | Vibrantdesigns


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Was trying to upload more covers here but cant find a decent image url website for forums. (please let me know if you know of any!)
But there are new covers uploaded to the site! Link below!!

https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Greetings, Destiny94! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe.

Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages, found here: http://www.kboards.com/yp/. The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.

In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again when you want to post.

You may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (as I'm doing with this post), you may reply to them, but otherwise you must wait seven days. Any pattern of posting designed to artificially bump your thread to the top of the forum is prohibited. Please note that very short or (one- or two-word) posts with no meaningful information are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion.

Lastly, your posts and images will need to meet our "forum decorum" guidelines, which is the case for every member.

You may find that members ask searching questions -- about how your service works, for example, or what they will get for their money, or whether your service adheres to Amazon's terms of service. Such "vetting" is a common here and can be rigorous.

Note that members are allowed to provide civil and honest feedback about your service in this thread. This feedback may include criticisms as well as kudos. You may respond to criticism in a civil manner, but name-calling, badgering, accusations of lying, and other breaches of forum decorum can lead to loss of vendor posting privileges.

Any and all disputes between you and your clients should be handled off-site.

Thanks,
Becca
KBoards Moderator

_(Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service.)_


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

P.S. I usually use Facebook for image hosting. Standard directions follow ...

To insert an image, first you upload the image to a website of some sort -- your own site, Shutterfly, Flickr ... whatever. Personally, I use Facebook: opening an image in its own tab there generates a dedicated URL. Once you have a URL that will lead you to the photo on the web, you come here, start to compose a post, put your cursor where you what the picture to be, and click the image button up among the composition tools. It has a teeny picture of the Mona Lisa on it:










You'll get a set of image tags:

[nobbc]







[/nobbc]

You paste the URL for your image between the tags:

[nobbc]







[/nobbc]

That code generates this:










If you need to adjust the size of the image, you can add a height tag inside the image tag brackets:

[nobbc]







[/nobbc]

Result:










[nobbc]







[/nobbc]

Result:










This is especially useful when posting covers, since those images tend to be gigantic.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

THANK YOU! NOW I CAN POST TODAYS DEALS- FRIDAY ONLY!

*YOU CAN GET COVERS HERE* https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/
OR VISIT *THE FACEBOOK GROUP*: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2140752776241567/

ALWAYS AND FOREVER $15









THE LOST BOYS $10









FUCKED $15









FACELESS $10









THE SWAN BLADE (SOLD)


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

COVER REVEAL!

Visit Jen Tyes facebook page! 
https://www.facebook.com/jentyes

Cover Design by * Vibrant Designs *
https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Today is FRIDAY DEALS AND STEALS! 
You can only get these books at this price today!
Visit https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to order or find more of my work. 
P.S. website has been recreated & updated!


----------



## ShayneRutherford (Mar 24, 2014)

D. A. J. F. said:


> Hi Destiny94.
> 
> So on your website in the "Terms & Conditions" page:
> 
> ...


Up at the top of the terms and conditions it says that the photos included in the price come from depositphotos.com.


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

EASTER WEEKEND DISCOUNT!!
You can only get these books at this price 4/19-4/22!
Visit https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to order OR join facebook group https://www.facebook.com/groups/2140752776241567/


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2019)

Does it include the full book cover for print or just e-books? front/back/spine?


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Print is the full book cover. So you can choose the $20 for just ebook but with print it is another $10 added to the package. Let me know if this answers your question!   

Also, print for the premades is also another $10.


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

*VIBRANT DESIGNS NOW HAS NEW SERVICES!!
*

ORDER HERE: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/copy-of-order-ads-logos-and-more

OTHER SERVICES
Trailer (60 Sec): $60 w/custom music
Custom Trailer Music: $25
GIF: $10
Available/Coming soon video (20 Sec): $20
Format Ebook: $25
Format Print: $40

VIEW TRAILERS: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-U7JKtgIl22o6OK2J85E-A?view_as=subscriber


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Vibrant Designs has a new BOOK COVER event coming up! Join and invite your friends to win a prize!

*EVENT LINK:* https://www.facebook.com/events/351485472171220/
WINNER #1 - FREE CUSTOM PACKAGE (Ebook, Print, Banner, 3d Image)
WINNER #2 - 25% OFF ALL PREMADES FOR 30 DAYS 
WINNER #3 - CUSTOM TEASER & BANNER










Visit https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Here are a few covers that will be presented in the Strength and Honor Book cover event!










EVENT LINK: https://www.facebook.com/events/351485472171220/


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

The Covers to be presented at the Strength and Honor BOOK COVER event. Feel free to join!

Link: https://www.facebook.com/events/351485472171220/


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

SEE TODAY'S FEATURED COVER BELOW! AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE AT https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Currently up for auction on Facebook Group! Feel Free to join!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/2140752776241567/


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

See more horror covers at this link: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/thriller-horror-suspensecovers

JUST RECENTLY SOLD









Visit https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Visit https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!










Visit https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

UPCOMING BOOK COVER EVENT!! 
Multigenre Book cover event with with covers in your favorite colors!. Look forward to low priced covers, auctions, and contests!
https://www.facebook.com/events/2283968301689361/










Visit https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Currently up for auction on Facebook Group! Feel Free to join!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/2140752776241567/


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW AND UPDATED SERVICES/ PRICES BELOW

Custom Ecover: $55
Custom Paperback: $65
Sale/Giveaway/Event Graphics: $10
Teasers/Ads: $10
Custom Banners: $15

OTHER SERVICES:
Book Review Service : https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews
Web Design: $50
Trailer (60 Sec): $60 
Custom Trailer Music: $25
GIF: $10
Available/Coming soon video (20 Sec): $20
Format Ebook: $25
Format Print: $40

Visit Website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Currently up for auction on Facebook Group! Feel Free to join!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/2140752776241567/


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Visit Website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!

BELOW IS FACEBOOKS BOOK COVER AUCTION: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2140752776241567/


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Visit Website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!

BELOW IS FACEBOOKS BOOK COVER AUCTION: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2140752776241567/


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Visit Website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!

BELOW IS FACEBOOKS BOOK COVER AUCTION: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2140752776241567/


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Visit Website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

SERVICES AND PRICES BELOW

Custom Ecover: $55
Custom Paperback: $65
Sale/Giveaway/Event Graphics: $10
Teasers/Ads: $10
Custom Banners: $15

OTHER SERVICES:
Book Review Service : https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews
Web Design: $50
Trailer (60 Sec): $60 
Custom Trailer Music: $25
GIF: $10
Available/Coming soon video (20 Sec): $20
Format Ebook: $25
Format Print: $40

Visit Website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!


----------



## alhawke (Apr 24, 2019)

Just want to give a shout-out to Vibrant Designs! 

I really love the unique light effect in all her art work and I was happy I used her for my design. Vibrant indeed!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

BIRTHDAY WEEK DISCOUNT
WEBSITE LINK: 
https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

alhawke said:


> Just want to give a shout-out to Vibrant Designs!
> 
> I really love the unique light effect in all her art work and I was happy I used her for my design. Vibrant indeed!


Wow! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

SERVICES/ PRICES BELOW

Custom Ecover: $55
Custom Paperback: $65
Sale/Giveaway/Event Graphics: $10
Teasers/Ads: $10
Custom Banners: $15

OTHER SERVICES:
Book Review Service : https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews
Web Design: $50
Trailer (60 Sec): $60
Custom Trailer Music: $25
GIF: $10
Available/Coming soon video (20 Sec): $20
Format Ebook: $25
Format Print: $40

Visit Website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

FREE CUSTOM BOOK COVER TO THE ONE WITH THE MOST INVITES TO THE BOOGIE WOOGIE HALLOWEEN BOOK COVER EVENT!

EVENT LINK: https://www.facebook.com/events/647990345610917/?active_tab=discussion


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

New auction cover!! 
Visit website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

*MONTHLY GIVEAWAY!
*(If you're not an author, feel free to tag your author friends)

Want to win a few #FREE services? By a few, I mean a custom ebook/paperback cover, 3d book cover, and a beautiful mockup image to go with it! #SUBSCRIBE to Vibrant Designs at the link below for a chance to win!

ENTER HERE https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/subscribers-giveaway


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

New auction cover!!
Visit website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

New auction cover!!
Visit website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Get ready for discounted book covers for the entire month of November! Discounted covers will be posted in the facebook group below. 
PREMADE BOOK COVERS BY VIBRANT DESIGNS: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2140752776241567/?epa=SEARCH_BOX


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

*MONTHLY GIVEAWAY!
*(If you're not an author, feel free to tag your author friends)

Want to win a few #FREE services? By a few, I mean a custom ebook/paperback cover, 3d book cover, and a beautiful mockup image to go with it! #SUBSCRIBE to Vibrant Designs at the link below for a chance to win!

ENTER HERE https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/subscribers-giveaway


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

*MONTHLY GIVEAWAY!
*(If you're not an author, feel free to tag your author friends)

Want to win a few #FREE services? By a few, I mean a custom ebook/paperback cover, 3d book cover, and a beautiful mockup image to go with it! #SUBSCRIBE to Vibrant Designs at the link below for a chance to win!

ENTER HERE https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/subscribers-giveaway


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

*MONTHLY GIVEAWAY!
*(If you're not an author, feel free to tag your author friends)

Want to win a few #FREE services? By a few, I mean a custom ebook/paperback cover, 3d book cover, and a beautiful mockup image to go with it! #SUBSCRIBE to Vibrant Designs at the link below for a chance to win!

ENTER HERE https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/subscribers-giveaway


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

HEY EVERYONE!

Check out the new feature by Vibrant Designs! We now have tutorials on how to create your own book covers! Link below if you want to check it out!
https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/courses


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

JANUARY DISCOUNT!!
(Available 1/6 - 1/12)
This sale does not apply to current & active orders!

Been a while since I've made one of these, but get your orders in while you can! This is a LIMITED TIME OFFER!

You can make your orders through...

WEBSITE: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/
(USE DISCOUNT CODE FOR ALL PURCHASES: JANVBD)

EMAIL: [email protected]


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW AND UPDATED SERVICES/ PRICES BELOW

Custom Ecover: $55
Custom Paperback: $65
Sale/Giveaway/Event Graphics: $10
Teasers/Ads: $10
Custom Banners: $15

OTHER SERVICES:
Book Review Service : https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews
Web Design: $50
Trailer (60 Sec): $60
Custom Trailer Music: $25
GIF: $10
Available/Coming soon video (20 Sec): $20
Format Ebook: $25
Format Print: $40

Visit Website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW AND UPDATED SERVICES/ PRICES BELOW

Custom Ecover: $55
Custom Paperback: $65
Sale/Giveaway/Event Graphics: $10
Teasers/Ads: $10
Custom Banners: $15

OTHER SERVICES:
Book Review Service : https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews
Web Design: $50
Trailer (60 Sec): $60
Custom Trailer Music: $25
GIF: $10
Available/Coming soon video (20 Sec): $20
Format Ebook: $25
Format Print: $40

Visit Website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Check out my fiverr services at the link below! 
https://www.fiverr.com/deeker123/design-an-eye-catching-book-cover


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

BOOK TRAILER SERVICES! 
SEE THE PRICES BELOW!
GIG LINK: https://www.fiverr.com/deeker123/create-a-beautiful-book-trailer

PRICES
$5 - 5 SECONDS
$20 - 20 SECONDS
$30 - 30 SECONDS


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW AND UPDATED SERVICES/ PRICES BELOW

Custom Ecover: $55
Custom Paperback: $65
Sale/Giveaway/Event Graphics: $10
Teasers/Ads: $10
Custom Banners: $15

OTHER SERVICES:
Book Review Service : https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews
Web Design: $50
Trailer (60 Sec): $60
Custom Trailer Music: $25
GIF: $10
Available/Coming soon video (20 Sec): $20
Format Ebook: $25
Format Print: $40

Visit Website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

IN CASE YOUR LOOKING FOR A MORE AFFORDABLE OPTION TO VIBRANT DESIGNS BOOK COVERS

FIVERR OPTION (BOOK COVERS)
https://www.fiverr.com/deeker123/design-an-eye-catching-book-cover


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW AND UPDATED SERVICES/ PRICES BELOW

Custom Ecover: $55
Custom Paperback: $65
Sale/Giveaway/Event Graphics: $10
Teasers/Ads: $10
Custom Banners: $15

OTHER SERVICES:
Book Review Service : https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews
Web Design: $50
Trailer (60 Sec): $60
Custom Trailer Music: $25
GIF: $10
Available/Coming soon video (20 Sec): $20
Format Ebook: $25
Format Print: $40

Visit Website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!

FIVERR OPTION (BOOK COVERS)
https://www.fiverr.com/deeker123/design-an-eye-catching-book-cover


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW AND UPDATED SERVICES/ PRICES BELOW

Custom Ecover: $55
Custom Paperback: $65
Sale/Giveaway/Event Graphics: $10
Teasers/Ads: $10
Custom Banners: $15

OTHER SERVICES:
Book Review Service : https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews
Web Design: $50
Trailer (60 Sec): $60
Custom Trailer Music: $25
GIF: $10
Available/Coming soon video (20 Sec): $20
Format Ebook: $25
Format Print: $40

Visit Website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!

FIVERR OPTION (BOOK COVERS)
https://www.fiverr.com/deeker123/design-an-eye-catching-book-cover


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW AND UPDATED SERVICES/ PRICES BELOW

Custom Ecover: $55
Custom Paperback: $65
Sale/Giveaway/Event Graphics: $10
Teasers/Ads: $10
Custom Banners: $15

OTHER SERVICES:
Book Review Service : https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews
Web Design: $50
Trailer (60 Sec): $60
Custom Trailer Music: $25
GIF: $10
Available/Coming soon video (20 Sec): $20
Format Ebook: $25
Format Print: $40

Visit Website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!

FIVERR OPTION (BOOK COVERS)
https://www.fiverr.com/deeker123/design-an-eye-catching-book-cover


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW AND UPDATED SERVICES/ PRICES BELOW

Custom Ecover: $55
Custom Paperback: $65
Sale/Giveaway/Event Graphics: $10
Teasers/Ads: $10
Custom Banners: $15

OTHER SERVICES:
Book Review Service : https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews
Web Design: $50
Trailer (60 Sec): $60
Custom Trailer Music: $25
GIF: $10
Available/Coming soon video (20 Sec): $20
Format Ebook: $25
Format Print: $40

Visit Website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!

FIVERR OPTION (BOOK COVERS)
https://www.fiverr.com/deeker123/design-an-eye-catching-book-cover


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW AND UPDATED SERVICES/ PRICES BELOW

Custom Ecover: $55
Custom Paperback: $65
Sale/Giveaway/Event Graphics: $10
Teasers/Ads: $10
Custom Banners: $15

OTHER SERVICES:
Book Review Service : https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews
Web Design: $50
Trailer (60 Sec): $60
Custom Trailer Music: $25
GIF: $10
Available/Coming soon video (20 Sec): $20
Format Ebook: $25
Format Print: $40

Visit Website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!

FIVERR OPTION (BOOK COVERS)
https://www.fiverr.com/deeker123/design-an-eye-catching-book-cover


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Visit Website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW AND UPDATED SERVICES/ PRICES BELOW

Custom Ecover: $55
Custom Paperback: $65
Sale/Giveaway/Event Graphics: $10
Teasers/Ads: $10
Custom Banners: $15

OTHER SERVICES:
Book Review Service : https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews
Web Design: $50
Trailer (60 Sec): $60
Custom Trailer Music: $25
GIF: $10
Available/Coming soon video (20 Sec): $20
Format Ebook: $25
Format Print: $40

Visit Website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!

FIVERR OPTION (BOOK COVERS)
https://www.fiverr.com/deeker123/design-an-eye-catching-book-cover


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW AND UPDATED SERVICES/ PRICES BELOW

Custom Ecover: $55
Custom Paperback: $65
Sale/Giveaway/Event Graphics: $10
Teasers/Ads: $10
Custom Banners: $15

OTHER SERVICES:
Book Review Service : https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews
Web Design: $50
Trailer (60 Sec): $60
Custom Trailer Music: $25
GIF: $10
Available/Coming soon video (20 Sec): $20
Format Ebook: $25
Format Print: $40

Visit Website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!

FIVERR OPTION (BOOK COVERS)
https://www.fiverr.com/deeker123/design-an-eye-catching-book-cover


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW AND UPDATED SERVICES/ PRICES BELOW

Custom Ecover: $55
Custom Paperback: $65
Sale/Giveaway/Event Graphics: $10
Teasers/Ads: $10
Custom Banners: $15

OTHER SERVICES:
Book Review Service : https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews
Web Design: $50
Trailer (60 Sec): $60
Custom Trailer Music: $25
GIF: $10
Available/Coming soon video (20 Sec): $20
Format Ebook: $25
Format Print: $40

Visit Website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!

FIVERR OPTION (BOOK COVERS)
https://www.fiverr.com/deeker123/design-an-eye-catching-book-cover


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW AND UPDATED SERVICES/ PRICES BELOW

Custom Ecover: $55
Custom Paperback: $65
Sale/Giveaway/Event Graphics: $10
Teasers/Ads: $10
Custom Banners: $15

OTHER SERVICES:
Book Review Service : https://authordestinyhawkins.wixsite.com/vibereviews
Web Design: $50
Trailer (60 Sec): $60
Custom Trailer Music: $25
GIF: $10
Available/Coming soon video (20 Sec): $20
Format Ebook: $25
Format Print: $40

Visit Website: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/ to view book covers!

FIVERR OPTION (BOOK COVERS)
https://www.fiverr.com/deeker123/design-an-eye-catching-book-cover


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you an author looking to create your own covers? Or a designer looking for a place to learn how to create beautiful graphic designs? Well, on Vibrant Designs you will find step by step tutorials and walk through videos that will help you accomplish your goal! There is even a free tutorial on how to create a quick and simple book cover using a free software called gimp! The same software that is used by Vibrant Designs

START LEARNING: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/courses


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you an author looking to create your own covers? Or a designer looking for a place to learn how to create beautiful graphic designs? Well, on Vibrant Designs you will find step by step tutorials and walk through videos that will help you accomplish your goal! There is even a free tutorial on how to create a quick and simple book cover using a free software called gimp! The same software that is used by Vibrant Designs

START LEARNING: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/courses


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you an author looking to create your own covers? Or a designer looking for a place to learn how to create beautiful graphic designs? Well, on Vibrant Designs you will find step by step tutorials and walk through videos that will help you accomplish your goal! There is even a free tutorial on how to create a quick and simple book cover using a free software called gimp! The same software that is used by Vibrant Designs

START LEARNING: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/courses


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you an author looking to create your own covers? Or a designer looking for a place to learn how to create beautiful graphic designs? Well, on Vibrant Designs you will find step by step tutorials and walk through videos that will help you accomplish your goal! There is even a free tutorial on how to create a quick and simple book cover using a free software called gimp! The same software that is used by Vibrant Designs

START LEARNING: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/courses


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you an author looking to create your own covers? Or a designer looking for a place to learn how to create beautiful graphic designs? Well, on Vibrant Designs you will find step by step tutorials and walk through videos that will help you accomplish your goal! There is even a free tutorial on how to create a quick and simple book cover using a free software called gimp! The same software that is used by Vibrant Designs

START LEARNING: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/courses


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you an author looking to create your own covers? Or a designer looking for a place to learn how to create beautiful graphic designs? Well, on Vibrant Designs you will find step by step tutorials and walk through videos that will help you accomplish your goal! There is even a free tutorial on how to create a quick and simple book cover using a free software called gimp! The same software that is used by Vibrant Designs

START LEARNING: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/courses


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you an author looking to create your own covers? Or a designer looking for a place to learn how to create beautiful graphic designs? Well, on Vibrant Designs you will find step by step tutorials and walk through videos that will help you accomplish your goal! There is even a free tutorial on how to create a quick and simple book cover using a free software called gimp! The same software that is used by Vibrant Designs

START LEARNING: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/courses


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you an author looking to create your own covers? Or a designer looking for a place to learn how to create beautiful graphic designs? Well, on Vibrant Designs you will find step by step tutorials and walk through videos that will help you accomplish your goal! There is even a free tutorial on how to create a quick and simple book cover using a free software called gimp! The same software that is used by Vibrant Designs

START LEARNING: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/courses


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you an author looking to create your own covers? Or a designer looking for a place to learn how to create beautiful graphic designs? Well, on Vibrant Designs you will find step by step tutorials and walk through videos that will help you accomplish your goal! There is even a free tutorial on how to create a quick and simple book cover using a free software called gimp! The same software that is used by Vibrant Designs

START LEARNING: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/courses


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you an author looking to create your own covers? Or a designer looking for a place to learn how to create beautiful graphic designs? Well, on Vibrant Designs you will find step by step tutorials and walk through videos that will help you accomplish your goal! There is even a free tutorial on how to create a quick and simple book cover using a free software called gimp! The same software that is used by Vibrant Designs

START LEARNING: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/courses


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you an author looking to create your own covers? Or a designer looking for a place to learn how to create beautiful graphic designs? Well, on Vibrant Designs you will find step by step tutorials and walk through videos that will help you accomplish your goal! There is even a free tutorial on how to create a quick and simple book cover using a free software called gimp! The same software that is used by Vibrant Designs

START LEARNING: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/courses


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you an author looking to create your own covers? Or a designer looking for a place to learn how to create beautiful graphic designs? Well, on Vibrant Designs you will find step by step tutorials and walk through videos that will help you accomplish your goal! There is even a free tutorial on how to create a quick and simple book cover using a free software called gimp! The same software that is used by Vibrant Designs

START LEARNING: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/courses


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you an author looking to create your own covers? Or a designer looking for a place to learn how to create beautiful graphic designs? Well, on Vibrant Designs you will find step by step tutorials and walk through videos that will help you accomplish your goal! There is even a free tutorial on how to create a quick and simple book cover using a free software called gimp! The same software that is used by Vibrant Designs

START LEARNING: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/courses


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you an author looking to create your own covers? Or a designer looking for a place to learn how to create beautiful graphic designs? Well, on Vibrant Designs you will find step by step tutorials and walk through videos that will help you accomplish your goal! There is even a free tutorial on how to create a quick and simple book cover using a free software called gimp! The same software that is used by Vibrant Designs

START LEARNING: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/courses


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you an author looking to create your own covers? Or a designer looking for a place to learn how to create beautiful graphic designs? Well, on Vibrant Designs you will find step by step tutorials and walk through videos that will help you accomplish your goal! There is even a free tutorial on how to create a quick and simple book cover using a free software called gimp! The same software that is used by Vibrant Designs

START LEARNING: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/courses
Modify message


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you an author looking to create your own covers? Or a designer looking for a place to learn how to create beautiful graphic designs? Well, on Vibrant Designs you will find step by step tutorials and walk through videos that will help you accomplish your goal! There is even a free tutorial on how to create a quick and simple book cover using a free software called gimp! The same software that is used by Vibrant Designs

START LEARNING: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/courses


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you an author looking to create your own covers? Or a designer looking for a place to learn how to create beautiful graphic designs? Well, on Vibrant Designs you will find step by step tutorials and walk through videos that will help you accomplish your goal! There is even a free tutorial on how to create a quick and simple book cover using a free software called gimp! The same software that is used by Vibrant Designs

START LEARNING: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/courses


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you an author looking to create your own covers? Or a designer looking for a place to learn how to create beautiful graphic designs? Well, on Vibrant Designs you will find step by step tutorials and walk through videos that will help you accomplish your goal! There is even a free tutorial on how to create a quick and simple book cover using a free software called gimp! The same software that is used by Vibrant Designs

START LEARNING: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/courses


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you an author looking to create your own covers? Or a designer looking for a place to learn how to create beautiful graphic designs? Well, on Vibrant Designs you will find step by step tutorials and walk through videos that will help you accomplish your goal! There is even a free tutorial on how to create a quick and simple book cover using a free software called gimp! The same software that is used by Vibrant Designs

START LEARNING: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/courses


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you an author looking to create your own covers? Or a designer looking for a place to learn how to create beautiful graphic designs? Well, on Vibrant Designs you will find step by step tutorials and walk through videos that will help you accomplish your goal! There is even a free tutorial on how to create a quick and simple book cover using a free software called gimp! The same software that is used by Vibrant Designs

START LEARNING: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/courses


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Vibrant Designs is having a HORROR BOOK COVER event in its Facebook Group!
Look forward to games, giveaways, auctions, low priced covers, and more!! links below.

VIEW EVENT GRAPHICS: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/upcoming-horror-cover-event
FACEBOOK GROUP: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2140752776241567


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Vibrant Designs is having a HORROR BOOK COVER event in its Facebook Group!
Look forward to games, giveaways, auctions, low priced covers, and more!! links below.

VIEW EVENT GRAPHICS: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/upcoming-horror-cover-event
FACEBOOK GROUP: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2140752776241567


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Vibrant Designs is having a HORROR BOOK COVER event in its Facebook Group!
Look forward to games, giveaways, auctions, low priced covers, and more!! links below.

VIEW EVENT GRAPHICS: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/upcoming-horror-cover-event
FACEBOOK GROUP: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2140752776241567


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

If your interested in adding another author forum to your list, check out the Vibrant Designs' Author Forum. 
It's new and just getting started, but there you can share your publishing experiences, ask questions, and help grow another author community. 
Just click the link below to check it out. Don't forget to introduce yourselves!

LINK: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/forum


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

If your interested in adding another author forum to your list, check out the Vibrant Designs' Author Forum.
It's new and just getting started, but there you can share your publishing experiences, ask questions, and help grow another author community.
Just click the link below to check it out. Don't forget to introduce yourselves!

LINK: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/forum


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

If your interested in adding another author forum to your list, check out the Vibrant Designs' Author Forum.
It's new and just getting started, but there you can share your publishing experiences, ask questions, and help grow another author community.
Just click the link below to check it out. Don't forget to introduce yourselves!

LINK: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/forum


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

If your interested in adding another author forum to your list, check out the Vibrant Designs' Author Forum.
It's new and just getting started, but there you can share your publishing experiences, ask questions, and help grow another author community.
Just click the link below to check it out. Don't forget to introduce yourselves!

LINK: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/forum


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Vibrant Designs is having a discount of $25 off custom covers. That means customs are now only $50!
But only for a limited time!
There are only 3 slots left before the price goes back to $75. Link below!

CUSTOM COVERS: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/copy-of-shop-premades


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Vibrant Designs is having a discount of $25 off custom covers. That means customs are now only $50!
But only for a limited time!
There are only 3 slots left before the price goes back to $75. Link below!

CUSTOM COVERS: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/copy-of-shop-premades


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Vibrant Designs is having a discount of $25 off custom covers. That means customs are now only $50!
But only for a limited time!
There are only 3 slots left before the price goes back to $75. Link below!

CUSTOM COVERS: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/copy-of-shop-premades


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Vibrant Designs is having a discount of $25 off custom covers. That means customs are now only $50!
But only for a limited time!
There are only 3 slots left before the price goes back to $75. Link below!

CUSTOM COVERS: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/copy-of-shop-premades


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

Vibrant Designs is having a discount of $25 off custom covers. That means customs are now only $50!
But only for a limited time!
There are only 3 slots left before the price goes back to $75. Link below!

CUSTOM COVERS: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/copy-of-shop-premades


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

CHECK OUT THE VIBRANT DESIGNS DISCOUNT!
THE COVERS AT THE LINK BELOW ARE 75% OFF FOR A LIMITED TIME!

LINK: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/newyearssale


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

CHECK OUT THE VIBRANT DESIGNS DISCOUNT!
GET 20% OFF ANY ORDER!
LIMITED TIME OFFER!

DISCOUNT CODE: NY2021
LINK: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

ARE YOU AN AUTHOR INTERESTED IN BOOK TRAILERS?
CHECK OUT VIBRANT DESIGNS PREMADE TRAILERS OR CREATE A CUSTOM!

VIBRANT DESIGNS PREMADE TRAILERS: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/premade-trailers
VIBRANT DESIGNS PORTFOLIO: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/portfolio-1


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

ARE YOU AN AUTHOR INTERESTED IN BOOK TRAILERS?
CHECK OUT VIBRANT DESIGNS PREMADE TRAILERS OR CREATE A CUSTOM!

VIBRANT DESIGNS PREMADE TRAILERS: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/premade-trailers
VIBRANT DESIGNS PORTFOLIO: https://www.vibrantdesignscovers.com/portfolio-1


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK COVER AVAILABLE FOR GIVEAWAY!
MUST BE A SUBSCRIBER TO THE SITE FOR A CHANCE TO WIN! 
LINK: Book Cover Design | Vibrantdesigns


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK COVER AVAILABLE FOR GIVEAWAY!
MUST BE A SUBSCRIBER TO THE SITE FOR A CHANCE TO WIN!
LINK: Book Cover Design | Vibrantdesigns


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK COVER AVAILABLE FOR GIVEAWAY!
MUST BE A SUBSCRIBER TO THE SITE FOR A CHANCE TO WIN!
LINK: Book Cover Design | Vibrantdesigns


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK COVER AVAILABLE FOR GIVEAWAY!
MUST BE A SUBSCRIBER TO THE SITE FOR A CHANCE TO WIN!
LINK: Book Cover Design | Vibrantdesigns

View attachment 9050


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK COVER AVAILABLE FOR GIVEAWAY!
MUST BE A SUBSCRIBER TO THE SITE FOR A CHANCE TO WIN!
LINK: Book Cover Design | Vibrantdesigns

View attachment 9050


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK COVER AVAILABLE FOR GIVEAWAY!
MUST BE A SUBSCRIBER TO THE SITE FOR A CHANCE TO WIN!
LINK: Book Cover Design | Vibrantdesigns

View attachment 9050


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK COVER AVAILABLE FOR GIVEAWAY!
MUST BE A SUBSCRIBER TO THE SITE FOR A CHANCE TO WIN!
LINK: Book Cover Design | Vibrantdesigns

View attachment 9050


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK COVER AVAILABLE FOR GIVEAWAY!
MUST BE A SUBSCRIBER TO THE SITE FOR A CHANCE TO WIN!
LINK: Book Cover Design | Vibrantdesigns


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK COVER AVAILABLE FOR GIVEAWAY!
MUST BE A SUBSCRIBER TO THE SITE FOR A CHANCE TO WIN!
LINK: Book Cover Design | Vibrantdesigns


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK COVER AVAILABLE FOR GIVEAWAY!
MUST BE A SUBSCRIBER TO THE SITE FOR A CHANCE TO WIN!
LINK: Book Cover Design | Vibrantdesigns


----------



## Destiny94 (Jan 17, 2019)

NEW BOOK COVER AVAILABLE FOR GIVEAWAY!
MUST BE A SUBSCRIBER TO THE SITE FOR A CHANCE TO WIN!
LINK: Book Cover Design | Vibrantdesigns


----------

